# Horse Fly Repellent



## Rocket Red (Jul 1, 2017)

Just thought I'd share this with you all. Here, in the North of England, Horse Flies are a real problem for my V on wet lands. Here's my remedy that works a treat:

250ml cold stewed tea - I used 4 tea bags and left until cold
250ml apple cider vinegar
10 drops citronella oil
10 drops eucalyptus oil

Pour all in a spray bottle, give it a good shake and then spray your Vizsla before heading for the fields.


----------

